

Ask HN: Do you need someone to fix bugs / add small features to your webapps? - vishaldpatel

Hi everyone,<p>I would love to fix bugs / write smaller features on a part-time basis for your project for $$ (rather than equity). I was wondering, with the recent crunch in finding programmers, if anyone would be interested in what I have to offer. I have experience with:<p>- Ruby On Rails (built a webapp for a startup, as well as fixed bugs for another start-up).<p>- PHP (fixed bugs for a handful of websites).<p>- Perl (worked for two years for a firm that ran the Linux-Apache-PostgreSQL-Perl stack).<p>- SQL, HTML, JavaScript, CSS.<p>- Specifying systems, getting requirements, managing projects.<p>I can communicate with you via:<p>- Instant Messages (MSN, Google-talk etc..), Skype, E-mail, and Phone<p>- For personal meetings, I live in the SF Bay Area, so somewhere close would definitely be most convenient. That said, I'd prefer to work from home.<p>For billing I work based on completed tasks, or by the hour.
So, what do you think? Is this a fair deal?<p>Thanks!
- V
======
JamesPeterson
Do you have/can you summarize together a portfolio?

Ps - If you can trade your services for what you want ("$$") at a rate both
parties agree to... I would see this as 'a fair deal' ;)

~~~
vishaldpatel
Hmm, a portfolio is tricky because most of my work is on the server-side. I
have lots of code samples - I could create a page to show them off. And, I
suppose there are a couple of websites that could at least show that I know
how to write html/css from scratch in a text editor. My personal website can
be found at seevishal.com. I also did backend, as well as some of the mobile
work for mobilefolk(.com).

------
Concours
How can I get in touch with you? no email in your account, I'll like to know
about your rates, so far it sounds like an interesting offer.

~~~
vishaldpatel
For some reason I thought that was the e-mail field was for in our profiles -
I guess it is private. Thank you for bringing this to light. I've sent you an
email.

------
grok2
I don't see a "deal"? What are your rates?

~~~
vishaldpatel
I change mine based on how busy I am. I'm more reasonable than most. It is
harder to change something once it has been published. Your profile has no
contact information. I'd be happy to send you my current rate. Please feel
free to get in touch.

